# Needing to get through Buffalo and down to Nashville



## Ravenhood (Nov 5, 2012)

Hitchhiking Montreal to almost-Toronto has been tough so far, but me and my man need to make it South the hell away from this cold quick. We´ll be crossing the border on the 6th or 7th of November into Buffalo, trying to make it to Nashville. I hear Buffalo is a shitty place to get stuck in. Any tips for us to get through Buffalo, down South, or knowledge of cool spots to sleep the night? P.S. We´re not train hoppers. P.P.S. I´m kinda banned from hitching in Ohio.


----------



## dprogram (Nov 5, 2012)

Megabus to DC?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 5, 2012)

Look up bird house in search for buffalo. Its a collective/squat/education/activist place. Ask tim if you can crash there.


----------



## Tude (Nov 6, 2012)

sent you a pm - should you get into rochester I can put you up this weekend.


----------



## Ravenhood (Nov 7, 2012)

Tude said:


> sent you a pm - should you get into rochester I can put you up this weekend.


 
Thanks, I´ll let you know if we end up in the area.
I´d love to check out the collective; We´ll see if i can find time for that before I head out tomorrow.


----------



## Tude (Nov 7, 2012)

Looked at the collective- pretty cool - especially with the history behind it. Highwayman did some great research! Use me if you you need me - and good luck on your trip!!


----------



## Ravenhood (Nov 10, 2012)

We didn´t get to check out the collective, but we DID eventually make it out of Buffalo. Got stuck because of the stupid throughway in the way further South in the city, exasperated, then got a chance ride to Route 5 after asking a restaurant for freebies (sweet cornbread, woot!) and walked a ways down. Got a ride to the beautiful middle of nowhere just out of a reserve until finally a second ride got us to Fredonia NY college - Pretty cool place to chill and meet some potential jam partners and score some free food and shelter.


----------



## beans32 (Nov 19, 2012)

highwayman said:


> Look up bird house in search for buffalo. Its a collective/squat/education/activist place. Ask tim if you can crash there.


 
---I've been to the birdhouse before. Tim is a really awesome guy. I would strongly encourage you to check that out while you're in buffalo. Good advise highwayman!!!


----------

